# Australian skilled worker 457 visa programme to be tightened



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The temporary skilled work subclass 457 programme will be reformed in response to the changing needs of the Australian economy and domestic employment market, the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship has announced. Brendan O'Connor said that the 457 programme plays a vital role in ensuring that Australian businesses are able to source the skilled workers [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian skilled worker 457 visa programme to be tightened...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Another election boosting propaganda by Labor government. Will interesting how this works out!

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It will not... Julia is set to go down on the 14-th September


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you believe that the temporary skilled work subclass 457 programme has been abused by some employers in Australia? Has this visa affected the domestic Australian workforce?


----------

